# Sizzle's Foaling Thread



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

This next set is from tonight.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee!!!! Sounds like she was bred in and around the same time as my maiden Mare Annie Ive just noticed in the last few days that her udders have trippled in size and yesterday and today she is always holding her tail up...its so hard with not knowing the exact breeding date and them being maiden to boot!! Cant wait to see your baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Likewise! I'm a baby junky! hehehe!
It's just been the past couple of days that I've noticed Sizzle starting her "changes" as well. Getting the boobie shots is difficult because she really hates me bugging her under her belly...she always has. 
I think it would be so cool if Annie and Sizzle foal the same day! LOL!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

What a pair!!!! Sizzle and Elvis!! I love it!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Im trying not to lose too much sleep yet...lol Miss Annie is getting quite annoyed with me bothering her so much...are you hoping for a colt or filly??


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait!! I am so addicted to these foaling threads!! Hoping for a good healthy foal and a easy birth for momma!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I totally know what you mean...I'm so addicted to these threads...and Mare Stare....and.... LOL! I'm still stalking your guys' threads as well as several others. Can't get enough of those babies! :wink:
Well, Sizzle's been in a holding pattern since I last posted pics, and actually a couple of days later her udder kind of went down. She FINALLY seems to be picking up where she left off and is beginning to develop her udders again. At this point, I'm convinced that April 19th will most likely be her due date...which is okay by me. Her stall is now about dry enough to completely revamp so I can start putting her in at nights again.

The first pic shows how her udders kind of deflated last week. The rest of the pics are from this evening.


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

She looks just like my mare progress wise and my mare is due the 30 if you go by 340 days


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweee...it will be interesting to see who goes first....Sizzle or Annie They look very simular in their progress!! Sizzle's udder makes a heart shape too....just sayin...LOL


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Hahaha! True enough. By the way things look between the two, and the way you described Annie acting this morning, I think she's going to go before Sizzle does. I would bet on that for sure!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's a few more pics I snapped of Sizzle while she was resting...Please forgive all the mud. After 16 inches of snow finally melts, and you have 5 horses, 2 standard donkeys and a mini milling around in the lot, it lends to leave quite the mess. :?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's cute, I like her colour and markings. Very similar to my old mare. Wishing you a safe and happy foaling!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeeeee...she looks so happy and relaxed!!!!!! I bet you 500 carrots she will go before Annie....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Glynnis! 
Annie, darlin', you're on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

I think Annie will go first and sizzle will be right after but I am not good at guessing.=) I am pretty sure though that they will for sure be very close to each other.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Love that big belly shot when she's on her side!

Sizzle and Elvis! So many name possibilities with that pairing!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww cracked up when I see that the first shots you have posted are of her udder - what about HER??? I want to see her pre being in foal etc...come on - you know you want to ;-)


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Another foaling thread to stalk - Yippee!

:happydance:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

>I think Annie will go first and sizzle will be right after but I am not good at guessing.=) I am pretty sure though that they will for sure be very close to each other. <
HA! I think so too! :grin:

>Love that big belly shot when she's on her side!
Sizzle and Elvis! So many name possibilities with that pairing! <

I know, right? She looks like she swallowed a roundbale sideways! When she rolled over and stretched out, I just couldn't resist snapping a shot. LOL! It's going to be hard for me to pick a good name to register this baby with because of all those possibilities....and even harder for a barn name! Right now I'm calling it "Tumbleweed" because it is so active... :lol:

>Another foaling thread to stalk - Yippee!<
AH, yes! And welcome! We're now mutual stalkers of each other's threads. :clap::happydance:

And for you, Merlot...here's a pre-prego pic of Sizzle..... :wink:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh...you just want me to try and figure out how to ship 500 carrots to you.......LOL its -15 here right now...if she foals tonight...I will not be a happy camper...:evil: not that my checks through the night will matter any...she will just wait til im not there....:-( never mind the stupid skunk that will NOT leave the barn and I have to sneak around to avoid getting sprayed.... we've tried everything...but he even eats on the table in the barn with the barn cats....like side by side like life is soooooo cool....:shock:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

So we had a wintry mix of a little bit of everything today, but mostly sleet. Yuck. Sizzle was keeping off to herself today and refusing to even go stand in the barn. It even took her a few minutes to decide to come in when I called her knowing full well I had feed for her...normally she's all over me when she sees me heading down there with the feed bucket. 
She ate her feed, but basically wanted nothing to do with her hay. This is NOT like my big, red pig. All she wanted to do was go back out...again, if there's food in front of her, you couldn't pull her out of there with a tractor and tow rope! But not tonight. 
She was really irritable as well, especially around her hoo-ha. Her udder isn't necessarily really bagged up, and she was puckering her back end up so tight it almost disappeared (once I convinced her to unclamp her tail that is) when I tried to check it, and she was just unusually crazy restless.
The baby, "Tumbleweed," was doing barrel rolls in there so I'm sure that wasn't helping anything. I'll be checking on her again here before bed, but I'm not thinking she's really close to foaling...just acting REALLY weird...and being a maiden, I'm not taking any chances! :?
Here's the pics from tonight, such as they are. It was really dark, so they aren't the best...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Aweeee...geeze she sounds like Annie was the other day....maybe its the weather??? or maybe she is getting really close...not to freak you out or anything...lol I would just keep a close eye on her....you're right...being maiden you just never know!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

She's a mare, I'll just chalk it up to that. >:/ Cranky, unpredictable, goofy, loveable mares. LOL!
Just got back in, and she's still pacing around, but ate almost all of her hay, so I gave her a little more. Tumbleweed seems to have gone back to sleep, so I have a feeling that's a huge relief for Siz.
I still think she's got another 3 or 4 weeks just by the development of her bag, but then....yep, she _is_ a maiden. *rolls eyes*


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

"Tumbleweed" is such a cute name How is she doing now?? Annie is driving me nuts...LOL I keep telling myself not to stress out about it...but then this morning when I went to turn her out...she was holding her tail so high up...I waited in the stall for 20 minutes to see if she was just going to poop or what???? she never did....but her tail relaxed and she started scrounging for more treats....geeze...I was late for work because I was worried about her being outside during the day....but came home tonight...and of course...no change...thank god I think I may have a mild heart failure before this is over....


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

They sure do make it difficult on us humans, that's for darn sure! She sounds like she's really close and was probably feeling some pressure back there which made her feel like she needed to hold up her tail. I have a feeling baby is in launch position. YAY!! 
Sizzle is the same, and I really don't expect her to foal before the middle of April now. Nothing is really changing a whole lot since I posted a few days ago....watch her foal tonight just to spite me! ROFL!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Sizzle, Annie and Tica should all have a serious talking to. Maybe together...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Good idea Horsecrazygirl!! we'll start our own "Mare Stare"...LOL


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

any updates on her?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Let's go mommas! Pop these baby's out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I think were on the final countdown now. Her udder is filling out rapidly, and her vulva is super relaxed....she's also relaxed around her tail head now. I didn't get any hoo-hoo pics tonight, but I went ahead and wrapped her tail...probably didn't need to, but just in case. :wink:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, still no foal. Sharing some pics from last night. She's not waxing, but then out of all the mares I've had foal over the years, I've only had ONE wax up and that was only on her maiden pregnancy, so I'm not putting too much stock into that. I will get more pics tonight. :wink:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!! I think she is on the home stretch!!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

No changes really....I'm leaving miss piggy britches out for the night to give that poor stall a rest. My goodness, I've never seen such a messy mare. :? Now, watch....she'll decide to foal out tonight. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Subbing! ...Again. Lol! :smile:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

WHEW...Ok, no foal overnight. HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Easter!!! She looks like she is so ready! Maybe she will have this baby today!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy Easter!!!! maybe she will give you an april fool's baby


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Come on baby! How about a little April fools foal!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

How is mamma Sizzle????? Annie is still holding my little bug in whyyyyyy???? LOL Im going a little crazy...just a little....small amount...unlike the large amount of wine I consumed this evening...LOL


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

STILL no foal. Surprise, I know! Dang MARES! LOL! My camera is having issues, so I'm trying to figure out how to get some updated pics. Her bag is REALLY filling out, her ribs have sprung (so she looks like absolute crap), and the baby has moved down more. I'm too OLD for sleepless nights. >:/ BAHAHAHA!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Come on you little stinker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

subbing...pop that foal out


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

If I didnt know any better...Id say Sizzle and Annie we related..LOL hopefully this will be over soon for the both of us!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Managed to get a couple pics out before the camera jacked up again...grrrrr! Anyway, MUCH more filling of the udders, and you can see how the baby has moved down more. She's also carrying him more on the left side. Tonight she was kicking and biting at her belly, all the while munching the hay. Is this EVER GOING TO END?!?! :shock: :lol: Hubby went to get me new batteries for the camera, so we'll see if that works to fix the issue....I sure hope so! :wink:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I cant believe how simular Sizzle and Annie look!!!! from belly to udders, to backend!!! This is going to be very interesting!!!!! We should start taking bets!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

We totally should! I still think it would be awesome if they foaled the same night. :lol:
The batteries seemed to have done the trick for my camera, so I got a few more pics after I put Sizzle in for the night. Her mucous membrane in her vulva seems darker this evening, but it could just be wishful thinking. It wasn't a real good photo, so I had to make it small or else it was blurry. :-| The rear shot, you can see how she's holding the foal more to the left side. Her stools have been softer this evening as well. YUCK! LOL!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She's lookin great  I bet we have babies very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

10:30 check....Sizzle is laying sternal, breathing harder than usual...more like panting. She will hold her breath for 5-10 seconds, then resume her fast breathing. She was very uncomfy earlier, biting and kicking at her right side and swishing her tail. Time will tell if this is it....or not. LOL!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

11:30 check.... more changes in her udder and vulva. She's making LOTSA gurgley noises, and she's having lots of BM's that are looser than normal, which is making it impossible to keep her vulva clean...Her overall demeanor tonight is like she's uncomfy and miserable. Update in 1 hour if there are any significant changes.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope its tonight!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Come on momma! Push! Push!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok, as of 5am, still no foal, however I can see where she's been doing some rolling and is acting and looking absolutely miserable. She was doing some more biting at the right side of her belly while I was down there. Still MORE changes in her udder and vulva, and TONS of soft poop in her stall. I believe she may have passed her mucous plug, but will need more/better light to really see what's going on back there as far as that goes. Here's a couple of pics as to what we have so far...


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Geez....I gotta fix that date on my stupid camera. UGH!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow! Her nipples look like they are starting to fill up!!!!! I think she is moving ahead of Annie now!!!!!!!!! woo-hoo!! One of us is going to have a baby sooooooonnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I turned Sizzle out at the 8:30 check so she could get some exercise. Just checked on her as she was laying down out there and she's leaking fluid. Needless to say she's back inside, still leaking fluid and winking. Her mucous membrane is bright red! She's VERY irritable and I know she would rather be outside, but that's just not going to happen. I didn't get pics this trip because I wasn't expecting any new developments. I'm letting her settle down for a bit, then will go snap some more pics after while. AAAAAKKKKK!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Eeeekkkk! Come on baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ambomoonu (May 8, 2012)

Yours and Annie's coals have to come SOON they seem just like my mare and she showed no signs last night at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

OMERGAWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!! I cant sit still right now!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Updates??


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Wellllll...... It seems that me putting her in earlier caused her to put labor on hold. GRRRRRRRR!!!! She does NOT want to be in that stall, but I can't leave her out in the lot with all the other horses. 
I ended up having to kick her back out for a while because she totally annihilated the stall by her pacing. I had hoped that being back out might stimulate her to start again....but no. Gah!!!
OMG I'm down to 3 hairs left on my head...Imma be slick bald by the time this is over! Looks like I'll be up all night again with y'all. Never. Again. I'm too old for this silliness...Just sayin. LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Mares :evil: I bet she's holding off labor! I hope you have a baby tonight! I feel bad for you guys every time I go and love on my little guy.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on momma let's see this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

And, still no baby. Yep. There went the last three strands of hair.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sorry! I feel you! Maybe she will pop this baby today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

We have storms rolling through this afternoon....so HOPEFULLY! She's back to leaking fluid again and despite the cool this morning she was a little sweaty and biting her sides. She looks absolutely miserable and you can tell by her eyes she's really uncomfy. Goodness...I need some sleep. :/


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I totally expected to see pictures of a lovely new foal after all that yesterday! Maybe tonight then!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I was hoping so too.... I know she doesn't want to foal in the stall and she's just being a booger about having it in there. I booted her out for a while again for some exercise and fresh air. She's whipping that tail and kicking at her belly, so maybe being out will get her to resume her business. Hoping, hoping, hoping!!!!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Finger's crossed!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Still. No. BABY! AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! She's driving me and my now bald head up the proverbial wall!!!!!! She's not even showing ANY signs of labor, discomfort, or anything else. Shoot me now.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Somebody has to have a foal tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I sure wish SOMEBODY would! This is making me NUTS! AAAAKKKKK!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

tie her and annie up together. Maybe they will put their pretty little heads together and figure out they will be better(no more photos of their lady parts up on the internet) off having the foals quickly. Two head are better then one right? If I sound delusional its because I am stalking to many foaling threads.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

LOLOL!!!!! I was grooming Annie in her stall tonight...her teats are dripping very slowly...Im soooooooooooo fed up with guessing.....she wasnt doing a whole lot more out of the ordinary...still eating like a cow....lol


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to check her at bed time, then I'm sleeping tonight. Rotten horse. LOL!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Tonight will be the night then! LOL!! That's what happened to me!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Same here Red Cedar!!!!! She can FORGET about her 3am carrots!!! LOL!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Same here! I just checked sunshine, jammies on and snuggled in bed for the night. No alarm set no nothing! I'm done with night time alarms!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

HAHA!! Wouldnt that be funny if they all foaled tonight!!!!! I think I would pass out !!!LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised. Sneaky mares were probably planning it all along.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I say no night alarms but, it seems my body wakes me so yeah I will be outside before long!! LOL! I would probably have a heart attack if they all foaled tonight! The wind is picking up here so shouldn't be long before the rain starts.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, no foal here either. UGH! I give up!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

And the next you thing you know there will be a little foal glaring at you.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I give up too...I say you and I hop a flight to vegas....tell the fam to call us when there are four extra hooves on the ground.....


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Well her name suits her, because I'm sure your brain is just sizzling away waiting for this baby!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Still nothing. Just a very pregnant mare and my own frazzled nerves. Here's some pics I took just a few minutes ago.... Never mind the date. It seems that when my camera had it's stroke, it stopped keeping the correct date. I decided to turn the date thingy off after this group of pics. Stupid technology. ****!
It's supposed to storm big time over night, with possible severe weather. I wonder if she'll have it tonight?


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope it's tonight! She looks go to go to me! I gave up on getting a foal any time soon from sunshine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Its not frazzled nerves. It sizzled nerves.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy boobies batman!! Look at those things! looks like she has little apples stuffed in her bra!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Those poor teats look red and sore .. can you get milk out of theM?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

*It's a filly!*

Born at around 6:30 this morning. I'm going to get me some coffee now and then I will go back down and get some pics of her. She's a fireball like her momma was....think I'm gonna call her Chili Pepper! LOL! 
She's sorrel with 3 white socks and a star and strip that looks quite a bit like Sizzles. She's also HUGE and I'm surprised she wasn't fully tacked up. :lol:


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh my gawwwd finally!!! Yay!!!! Congrats I know you are so relieved now! Can't wait to see pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwwww .. congrats.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Awww! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

:happydance:YAYYYYY!!!! Congrats on a beautiful filly!!! love the name too  guess I better dig up some carrots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I was thinking you won the bet...LOLOL my mind is mush....cant wait to see those pics...maybe if I show them to Annie she will get with the program!!!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, looking forward to pictures of the little cutie.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats 
Can't wait to see pictures of your little chili pepper


----------



## dlpark2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally!!! A mare gave one up! Pictures!!!!!
Gratz!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Congratulations!! Looking forward o those photos!! Hope Sizzle and babes are doing well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

These baby threads are addicting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

*Chili Pepper Pics*

OK everyone....here's a few pics of Chili!


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

DAWWWWWW!!! Just look at that cutie! :clap:


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

So cute congrats again.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my such a cutie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw congrats! Love the picture of him standing under Sizzle!


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay!!! She's beautiful! LOVE that sweet little blaze!!! Congrats!


----------



## krazygirl1 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is so cute. Congrats!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats, such a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

Oh what a little cutie


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I'm just soooooo relieved it's finally over and the filly is strong and healthy, and Sizzle is being an amazing momma! Not doing this any more....which is what I said when I sold off all my brood mares a few years ago.....famous last words I suppose. LOL!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable! Congrats again!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a cute filly, congrats!!


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on a beautiful filly. Love her color and markings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable and well worth the wait!!!!!!!! Glad mamma is doing well, she looks great too!!! xoxooxox


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you get to see the birth??? any last minute info I should know!!! LOL


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

congrats! she is adorable!


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

congrats she is super cute!!!!


----------

